# how to install gravel driveway?



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay, this might be a dumb question but I want to install a gravel driveway. I thought I would stake out the area and order a truckload of gravel and spend the weekend spreading it around. Anything I'm missing???

What kind of gravel should I get?

I think it will only be about 10 ft wide x 15 feet long. I have a 0.25 acre lot, 60' x 150' on a short gravel road. The guy at the end of the road has a big dump truck and every day he drives by and my car gets covered in dust. I'm hoping if I get it off the road a bit, it will stay cleaner but I don't want to use up what little yard I have.

I'm also thinking of a carport but I don't want to ruin my view, such as it is, by staring at the carport all day. So I think I'm just going to get a nice car cover and use it on my car over the winter and just shake the snow off in the mornings.

Beaux


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Well, hopefully, you'll get some more helpful answers than mine -  
I can only speak from OUR experience, but maybe it will be helpful -

Everyone we spoke with ahead of time suggested we dig 12-18 inches down & put in a base of large limestone (not sure what no.)

We did that & then covered it with the next smaller stone, then another layer of the next smaller stone, then finally covered with limestone "dust" (that's what they call it)

After it's been driven on for a while, the "dust" settles into a nice firm packed driveway that's just about as hard as concrete - very tough

We will never have to re-do our driveway - we did it for the long haul

Granted, we did not spare any expense

If you're looking to save $$ then this is not the way to go -
If you want a driveway that will last, then this is what was recommended to us

Best wishes -


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Heather!!

That's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I just don't want to sound like a complete idiot when I go to the stone yard. 

I need to figure out where the septic tank is, too, so I don't end up cracking it or something.

Beaux


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Here's some more advice (take it or leave it  )

We got in touch with our township -
Of course when they do road maintenance, etc. they have a regular stone place they use & we made friends with the township supervisors & got THEIR price on stone.
Ask around before you buy & see if you can find someone who has an "IN" with a stone place - you might not get up-charged.
It might help save you some $$


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

If there is a Dump truck close by, just maybe he could bring you left overs, small amounts on his way home ? Some times they have bricks and broken concrete that have to be dumped some place ? Time to talk to the Dump Truck man.


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

Our driveway is 10' by 700' with a turn around at our log house.

The local Natives -- Salteau First Nations -- have a gravel pit. We paid them around $2,000, they brought lots of big truck loads of 6" minus pit run, there were some big rocks -- we took those out and used them to improve our rock foundation of our house, and at the driveway at the house turn around, because there is an elevation difference, where the house is higher.

They spread it too. I could have worn out, OK --put a few more hours on -- my little 33 hp diesel and spent a lot of time, but they brought a big loader and had it done in no time.

Sure it could use some Pit Run -- minus 3/4" crush -- but this all packed down, and is sure better than the mud we had when we first came here.

We have been thinking about a car port or garage -- decided we don't want or need it -- 40 below and up to 2' of snow -- no problem.


Good Luck,

Alex









This is the last part of our driveway -- last 350 feet -- works great -- not downtown -- who wants that anyway?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Alex said:


> around $2,000, they brought lots of big truck loads of 6" minus pit run, there were some big rocks <snip> They spread it too. I


Did you dig a base or trench first? Or just spread it on the ground? I need a 100' or so driveway and am trying to figure out how to do that, too. 

Thanks for asking the question, ellebeaux.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey!

thedonkeyman - I know, I gotta figure out how to meet that dumptruck man. Plus, there's another truck that has 'excavating' on the side so I figure he also can dig the base for the drive (now that I know I need one) and later on, dig my little pond! But I just have to figure out who it is first. I love my neighbors!

Alex - you realize that many of us are jealous, or should I say, INSPIRED, by your great homestead. And thanks for posting the pics all the time.

cc-rider - that's what I love about this board. It really is starting to feel like a community to me!

okay, back to my last week of employment...

Beaux


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Just to add, you don't really have to dig down, I bought a place with a driveway already, and the company put everything on top of the existing road. Just like Heather said. I hate it, because now it is 2 feet in the air, but it is solid, no eroding. Been there 3 years. So depends on what you want.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

sullen said:


> Just to add, you don't really have to dig down, I bought a place with a driveway already, and the company put everything on top of the existing road. Just like Heather said. I hate it, because now it is 2 feet in the air, but it is solid, no eroding. Been there 3 years. So depends on what you want.


I would think that putting it on top, without something to hold it in place, would let all the stones just kind of get pushed aside. Does your driveway get wider every year?? 

Also, Alex, when you said "6"" rocks.... did you mean that the first layer was actually rocks that were 6" in diameter??? Seems large. But I'm clueless.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Heather posted the best solution, IMO. Depending upon your soil, you might want to put in a layer of geotextile fabric before the rock.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Heather posted the best solution, IMO.



Oh my glory, nobody's ever said that about me ever! Scary! I must be getting the hang of things!! ha :dance: 


Here's some pictures of our process, so you get the idea:

Our Driveway


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

There are times when you need to put drainage matt, and large rock sub base, then smaller and smaller, etc. But I think those are special situations. 

We didn't dig, remove or put down anything special, just the gravel. Our 6"-minus-gravel means, supposedly, there are no rocks bigger than 6" -- there were LOTS bigger than 6" in ours. It was "pit-run" and that means they just dig it up and you get what you get, they used the term 6" minus to define and sell it.

Anyway, the next thing we should do is put down some fine 3/4"-minus-crush, which is a nice fine rock which all seems to fit together and make a smooth surface -- it costs more, but you don't need it too thick.

With your small amount, you might consider, a cheaper level of about 6 or 8" of a bigger rock, then spread some nice crush on top.

It is probably better to get it all done at once, with trucks and equipment, or your shovel and your enthusiasm, present.

Good Luck,

Alex

And, thanks about appreciating our good situation, right now â which we truly did our part â as we all must â to help develop. We are grateful.


----------



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

Whether to dig down or not before laying the first stone depends on the soil on the surface. If it is nice top soil with organic material in it or if it is squishy silt or swelling clay, then it holds water when its wet. You can lay gravel over it, butthe gravel will sink into it and the soil will squish up through it leaving you with a mess. You'll have to add layers until some layer of harder soil down below the ground prevents the gravel from moving down anymore. When money is an issue, that's the way you can do it. Put down layers of the cheapest stuff you can find until you have established a good road bed (which can take a few years and several layers), then top it off with something like crusher run and form a crown so it sheds water and you're done except for periodic maintenence. 
A faster way to establish a road bed would be to remove the top layers of non load-bearing soil down to a good load-bearing soil layer and build the bed up from there. It'll cost more, but it will happen al at once and be done. 
If standing water has been a problem, cut shallow ditches on either side of the road to move water away from the road so it doesn't saturate under it and leave you with soft spots and eventual puddles
ray


----------



## fts074 (Jul 7, 2005)

We graded up a "road" for our 1/4 mile long driveway. Used tractor with blade. This allowed for us to bank the driveway for drainage and to create drainage routes on either side of driveway. Then dumped 1" gravel on top, drove over for several months, then dumped again. 
Some around here advocate for a sand base, driven over for a while, and then dump the gravel. If memory serves, the first dump for approx 1/4 mile was about 18 ton of gravel. Yes, it will tend to "migrate" off the sides of the banked up road and so some maintenance re-grading is called for until the grass regrows in the bladed ditches.
Michelle in KS


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

We just put in a 15'x150' drive back to the far bbarn door, and since it used to field at one time, and heavy clay-that is, VERY mucky in the spring-we dug down about 8-10", and built it up from there. Having a friend come in, dig it out, move and spead the dirt in the back firld for a future barn site, plus all the stone was around $1800...not a bad price.


----------



## ttryin (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi,

Don't know about how much rain, snow or drainage are considerations for your driveway, but I watched around me for a while to see who had a good, simple driveway. Rain, snow and drainage are big considerations for me. Turns out the guy who did nothing had the best driveway...especially no worries about the condition of the gravel or asphalt, etc. Second best is the guy who hauled in some gravel once when puddles formed. The best part of the just park on the lawn or soil driveway is drainage. Grass grows, except where the tires wear it out a lot, so runoff isn't a problem. Four years and I haven't needed any gravel.

Good luck!

T


----------



## SouthernThunder (Jun 3, 2004)

You said 10ft x 15ft? Gravel would be nice but....

Thats just under 2 cubic yards of concrete at 4" think. It might actually be cheaper to pour a slab than haul in the two different kinds of gravel you will need to make an decent driveway. 

To do it properly with gravel you need to first scrape off the topsoil. (usually 2-8" depending on location) Then dump a load of 2"-3" rock and compact it. Then dump a load of smaller almost pea gravel and spread it. Then you have to constantly maintain it and bring in new gravel when it all sinks away (unless you use geotextile). Dust will still be there. So you are paying for two loads of gravel up front with more every couple of years.

Concrete if done right would be done once and thats it. It would look nicer. And maybe cheaper upfront and in the long run for a drive of that size.

Concrete is $74 cubic yard most places right now. How much is all the gravel you need?


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

I do excavating for my living.

I excavated the topsoil (about 8") at my own house, and used it to grade my back lawn. Then I used my driveway as a dump site for small rubble and broken asphalt when I had it. I charge disposal on these loads as I usually pay to get rid of them.

After I had spread about 18" of rubble, I covered it with a skim of asphalt grindings. (Also called road millings, comes from resufacing the roads)

Result was a very stong driveway with next to no expense.

Pete


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

I just love this site - so many good answers and I was afraid you guys would roll your eyes and think 'what a stupid question'!

T - I like the cost effectiveness of your idea! But I don't want to ruin the esthetics of my teensy front yard.

Southern Thunder -that's an awesome idea!!! I have a friend who has a concrete company. I'll call him and ask him. It sounds really cheap, to boot!

I just lost my job so money is a bit of a worry. That's why I thought this would be something I could do to fix up my house for cheap. And shoveling gravel around would do wonders for my anxiety about how I'm going to pay my mortgage...

thanks all!

Beaux


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

Broken concrete, broken bricks and like one man said road gridding asphalt from truckers that have to pay to dump it. Check with those TRUCKERS.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

RedneckPete said:


> After I had spread about 18" of rubble, I covered it with a skim of asphalt grindings. (Also called road millings, comes from resufacing the roads)


Where can you get the asphalt grindings? Is it a byproduct, and if so, how do they NORMALLY dispose of it? Does it make a tar-ry mess if you track it into the house, or will it compress down to a asphalted road condition?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Countrybumpkin said:


> We just put in a 15'x150' drive back to the far bbarn door, and since it used to field at one time, and heavy clay-that is, VERY mucky in the spring-we dug down about 8-10", and built it up from there. Having a friend come in, dig it out, move and spead the dirt in the back firld for a future barn site, plus all the stone was around $1800...not a bad price.


Hey CB!!! I was wondering if you were still around! Does your friend want to do another drive job??? Your situation sounds just like mine. Previous corn field (still in corn, sigh), clay soil.... not too far down the road from you, probably. 

Chris
who still enjoys those books, by the way!!!!!


----------



## sros990 (Sep 7, 2005)

The following link provides detailed information on building gravel roads:
http://mainegov-images.informe.org/dep/blwq/docwatershed/camproad.pdf

Steve


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

cc-rider said:


> I would think that putting it on top, without something to hold it in place, would let all the stones just kind of get pushed aside. Does your driveway get wider every year??
> 
> Also, Alex, when you said "6"" rocks.... did you mean that the first layer was actually rocks that were 6" in diameter??? Seems large. But I'm clueless.



Actually, my driveway gets narrower because the grass is growing in on it. The bottom rocks are so big and numerous, they aren't going anywhere (I could barely carry most of them). I am sure the grass helps keep it there too. We mow it all the time.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for the link steve. We're actually going to be building a drive in VT in a few years (next year if I have anything to say about it


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

My gravel road eats about one or two loads of gravel a year though it seems to be eating less as time goes on. I've got the large stuff on the bottom and the finer stuff on top.

I shudder to think how much I've spent on rock over the past few years.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Isn't the $$ you spend disgusting?!
I hate to think that our 900' long driveway cost about 10k

That includes all the stone & our neighbor & his equipment

But like I said above, we got the stone at the township's price & our neighbor didn't charge us much for his time & equipment

In our minds we have balanced the cost of the driveway with the fact that the land was FREE - yes, we inherited it & our only cost was the subdivision fees

So, all in all, we still made out well


----------



## BobsBarn (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree with Southern Thunder. The area in front of my gargage was a small hill after many years of gravel being added, but in spring it was nothing but mud! I was telling my neighbor that I was going to hire someone with a bobcat to level it for me, then I would apply gravel again. He suggested concrete. Boy am I glad I listened to him. My area is 25'x25' and cost $1200. Concrete is not cheap, but in the long run is competitive with gravel without the maintanance. The $1200 included $300 to hire out a bobcat to remove the old gravel, and I did the rest myself with the help of two neighbors. I put in 5" instead of 4" and added fiber, which added additional cost. This is one of the few home improvements I've made that will outlast me! Plus I now have a place to work on various projects and the kids use it all the time for all kinds of games. Bob


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Hey CC Rider-I sent you a PM!!!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

RedneckPete said:


> No mess. When they resurface asphalt roads, they often first grind off a few inches of asphalt before spreading the new stuff. These grindings are cheap ($4 - $5 a ton delivered) and make a nice driveway. Given enough time and enough heat they pack into an asphalt like surface.Pete


Who, or where, do I contact to get some of that stuff? Sounds good to me!!!!!


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

SouthernThunder said:


> ... Concrete if done right would be done once and thats it. It would look nicer. And maybe cheaper upfront and in the long run for a drive of that size. ...


Out where we are, you're taxed on a concrete driveway per square foot ... you'd be paying for it every year!

doohap


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Call the large paving companies in your area, ask about road millings or asphalt grindings.

Pete


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

doohap said:


> Out where we are, you're taxed on a concrete driveway per square foot ... you'd be paying for it every year!
> 
> doohap



Is this for real????? What in the world is the reasoning for that? Are you saying you could have a gravel or asphalt driveway tax-free????


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

From what I understand, the local taxing authority considers it an improvement to his property and taxes him on it. Now, it is a really _long_ driveway - maybe 300' or so. Crazy world, huh?

doohap


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

We are not taxed on our driveway (thank goodness - it's 900'+)

BUT it was definitely considered an "improvement" to the property, as we had to get a DRIVEWAY PERMIT (had to pay for that!) and could not start our driveway until we had our BUILDING PERMIT in hand. (well, we sort of fudged that one & started the driveway early anyway, but we weren't supposed to)

It is a crazy world we live in when I can't build a gravel driveway on my own property!


----------

